
A time capsule in an Austrian salt mine - ForHackernews
https://www.gq.com/story/memory-of-mankind-time-capsule
======
ChuckMcM
Pretty cool. Having visited salt mines in that part of Germany I think it is
an amazing good place for the project, I really hope it survives changes in
ownership if they occur.

I also like the idea of putting this stuff on fired clay tablets. I saw some
tiles that had been laser etched (more as a home decor idea rather than an
archival mechanism) and the clarity was spectacular. What I don't know is if
folks have done the 'what this would like like in a thousand years' sort of
aging/testing on them. It seems from the home decor tiles that the laser
etching was not very deep so fairly simpler erosion would remove it. (unlike
cuniform which is pressed a couple of mm deep into the clay before firing)

------
akeck
Some of the moon data he mentioned as lost may have been recovered (photos,
though :-/) : [https://www.wired.com/2014/04/lost-lunar-photos-recovered-
by...](https://www.wired.com/2014/04/lost-lunar-photos-recovered-by-great-
feats-of-hackerdom-developed-at-a-mcdonalds/)

------
helios893
This is awesome, this guy just DIY'd Project Long Now (ah further reading
makes think it's part of Long Now)

~~~
raywu
Can you share some links you found interesting, re: MOM and LN? I went to Long
Now office once but it was also a bar so I did more sipping than reading.

~~~
kseistrup
⌘ [https://www.memory-of-mankind.com/](https://www.memory-of-mankind.com/)

